
SteelHouse Sued by Competitor for Click Fraud - mstank
http://www.businessinsider.com/criteo-vs-steelhouse-click-fraud-lawsuit-2016-6
======
mstank
Apparently they spoofed UTM tags by opening hidden iFrames after a shopper
clicked a competitors ad. Lawsuit details:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/document/575feb558d3eae0d080e...](http://www.businessinsider.com/document/575feb558d3eae0d080edc21/criteo.pdf)

